# Posting for ma - 1858 patent mason and a 2 quart atlas - info?



## bottles_inc (Jul 29, 2021)

I'm not a jar guy, but my mom is. She got these 2 today, would like to know more about them (year manufactured etc) and how much they're worth () so I told her I'd post them for her. Any jar guys mind filling me in? Thanks


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 30, 2021)

The Mason's Patent dates from the 1870s - 1890s and the Atlas from the 1910s - 1930-ish.  Both in the $10 range.  A great birthday or Christmas present for her (if you're looking for a suggestion) would be a Red Book of Fruit Jars by Douglas Leybourne


----------

